
The Illustrated BERT, ELMo, and Co. (How NLP Cracked Transfer Learning) - jalammar
https://jalammar.github.io/illustrated-bert/
======
jalammar
Hello HN, author here. This post is my best attempt at visually explaining
some of the leading NLP models that came up this year and some of the context
surrounding them. Given BERT relies on the Transformer model, this post builds
on my earlier post - The Illustrated Transformer
[https://jalammar.github.io/illustrated-
transformer/](https://jalammar.github.io/illustrated-transformer/)

Hope you find it useful. Feedback is much appreciated!

